# Toilet chemical in Germany



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sure that I have read somewhere that you are not allowed to use the toilet blue in your loo in Germany but I have been unable to find anything searching in Google. Could anyone tell me if I'm imagining this or am \I right. If I'm right what are you allowed to use if anything.

We hope to travel through Germany next year returning from Italy and have only been able to find a totally German site to provide Stelplatz info. Unfortunately my German is limited to one to ten so I am struggling with the site. Is there a website in English anywhere that I can use to find details of spots to stop off at. WE hope to come up from Constanz area through Germany calling in a Frieberg, Heidelberg and any other lovely place that takes our fancy. Early stages yet so suggestions of lovely places to visit appreciated as we ar both novices to the country.

ta !


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , I can offer the german mobilehome-forum Stellpaltz map

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/stellplaetze.php

it`s in german but more or less self explaining

best regards
Jan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Love the Moselle Valley and the Black Forest.

Suggest the Bord Atlas from Vicarious Books (mail order) for a comprehensive list of sites and stellplatze. Google them.

For sites the ACSI book is the best bet if you're going out of season for sites at E14/16/18 a night. Also available from Vicarious. Available NOW for 2015. Also the ACSI Camping Card +- E4-5. Insures you against liability if you run over someone in their tent... or similar. Also means you don't have to leave your passport at reception. See ACSI site for full info.

Sorry can't be definitive about the blue liquid but never seen any notices nor any instructions in Germany... and they are good at the "Nein, nein!!!"

If you're passing through Switzerland remember the vignette you'll need to use the motorways which are every road bigger than a goat track and a massive fine if you get caught without one. See Swiss Travel Centre London website for info.

Enjoy, it will be a lovely trip!


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

@ HermanHymer 

Germans are as good on "Nein,Nein" , as British are on "No No"  

back to the topic:
there are several Stellplatz` , were dumping of "blue toilet additive" is prohibited for environmental reasons. I also use the "Bordatlas" besides the previously mentioned Stellplatz map of the german Wohnmobilfprum

my best regards
Jan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Toilet fluid?

Do you really think that some German official is going to stand over you whilst you empty the cassette to see what colour the contents are? 8O 
Just use a bio friendly fluid or some washing liquid or nothing at all.

As for stellplatz - what's wrong with the MHF database then?
488 stellplatz listed there currently in Germany. OK so not as many as some German sites but plenty to see you through a trip or two.

Go <<HERE>> and select "stellplatz" from the drop-down menu for "campsite type". How easy is that?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

satco said:


> @ HermanHymer
> 
> Germans are as good on "Nein,Nein" , as British are on "No No"
> 
> ...


You're dead right on that one. In UK, "Health and Safety rules, okay!" to the point of madness, that's for sure. I have a tacit respect for order and good behaviour, so I'm well at home in Germany and in Switzerland too.

That's interesting about the blue stuff, but then I only use sites and dispose in the normal way. Noted!


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

It's not just stellplatze that have restrictions on toilet fluids as we've come across several campsites in Germany and Austria that allow only "Bio friendly" fluids to be disposed of.

I've seen the blue Thetford Aqua Kem for sale in Germany It doesn't contain formaldehyde these days but some of the cheaper blue fluids still do (I believe).

As far as routes are concerned we enjoyed driving along the "Fairytale Road" along the Weser south from Hameln of pied piper fame. Several stellplatze in the villages and pretty towns and not as busy as the Mosel.

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I only use camping car infos for all of Europe. It is a French website but lists thousands of stop overs for Germany.

If you use Google Chrome and this link http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/accueil.php It will translate into English and there are photos and reviews as well.

You can purchase the offline version as well but it doesnt translate. The POI for the satnav are free. Its pretty much all I use for Europe.

As for the "Blue". Germany do have a bit of a Eco Mafia thing going on but I have never seen or heard of any restrictions on what you put in your Thetford so I wouldnt loose any sleep over it. Nobody is going to insepect it are they?


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. We've not long been back from travelling in Germany and France staying mainly on Aires and Stellplatze. We used the Bord Atlas and ACSI

We only use bio washing liquid in our loo and it works great. 

I know there are quite a few posts on the forum about it. I'm sure someone more technical than me can list the link, please.

The cheapest you'll get is Aldi - the one with the green top, or I'm sure Lidl do it as well. 

Enjoy yourselves

Val


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Never used Blue, only bio washing liquid from Aldi/Lidl


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Venturer Dave
Just read your post again. We went from Berlin to Lake Constance (Bodensee). Where are you heading back to?

Val


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

WE are heading back to Bruges eventually but no fixed ideas on the route. WE are just looking for nice places to visit and stay en route.

A couple of years ago we intended visiting Belgium and Netherlands but the appalling weather made us go to Brittany instead where the weather was far better and dryer, we had a good time. We thought on this trip we would try for Belgium again although we have visited Ypres in the past.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try Gent - Camping Blaarmeersen, or the free campervan stopover right next door. Frequent bus service from 200 yards away, or a very pleasant (_almost entirely_) traffic free ride into town.

In our opinion Gent has more going for it than Bruges. The centre (of Bruges) is lovely, but there isn't a lot more to commend it, whereas there are several really interesting places to visit in Gent.

Try the Design Museum if you fancy that sort of thing, and the cafe opposite for really nice home made soup for lunch. Don't be late though, as they make only one lot, and when it's gone . . . .

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "Zebedee" Try Gent - Camping Blaarmeersen, or the free campervan stopover right next door. Frequent bus service from 200 yards away, or a very pleasant (_almost entirely_) traffic free ride into town.
> 
> In our opinion Gent has more going for it than Bruges. The centre (of Bruges) is lovely, but there isn't a lot more to commend it, whereas there are several really interesting places to visit in Gent.
> 
> ...


But does it matter if you use Blue toilet chemicals or not? :?


----------

